# New NC Bee Keeper



## Goldprospector (May 17, 2012)

Welcome to the forum and to bee keeping. And Hello from a fellow NC'er.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Hedgy!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## al.lineberry (Apr 9, 2012)

Welcome just started beekeeping myself, good luck.


----------



## dadandsonsbees (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Undertaker (Mar 31, 2011)

Welcome from Dudley (Goldsboro).


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Keefis (May 4, 2012)

From across the pond huh? welcome to NC and beekeeping.
this site is very informative you just have to figure out the right question to ask sometimes.


----------



## Belewsboy (Jun 6, 2012)

Welcome! Always room for a few more hives in NC!


----------



## Blaze (Jun 7, 2012)

Welcome neighbor, my first year also and my better half is from across the pond. My bees are bearding every night in this heat. I just added another med. super and it did not seem to help.

John


----------



## Hedgy (Jul 18, 2012)

Mine are bearding to, I have tried to add a bit more ventilation by putting peanut butter jar lids under each corner of the telloscoping lid, helps a little. Where are you in NC? I added my second brood box three weeks ago and was so excited to see today that they have started drawing all 8 frames. Did my first sugar shake for mites today, got two so am hoping i'm ok, 8 beetles in trap, none of which were Ringo.


----------



## Blaze (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm in SE Raleigh near Lk. Wheeler. I have been doing some woodworking lately and made these air hole spacers and will put them on tonight to see if it helps (not sure if my pictures uploaded?). Enjoy the opening ceremonies tonight.

john


----------

